# GTR35 - Specs



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

Sorry for those who havn't seen it....

Nissan GT-R Spec Sheet: 3.8 liter V6 twin-turbocharged starts at $66,675


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

what do they mean there is no manual transmission??????


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Which bit of that needs clarification?


----------



## skim41 (Sep 11, 2004)

cant imagine that....


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

there it say weight is 1590kg and here 2009gtr.com it say 1740 

the next 23 days will be painful


----------



## nokinidea (Sep 27, 2007)

It's paddle shift 7 speed sequential from what I was told today.


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

hope its a dsg style box


----------



## nokinidea (Sep 27, 2007)

That's the letters he used.. so yes I guess so.

on a side note,
I didn't know RE070's were run flats... or are they a special, if so why have they the same code??
I know the sidewalls are stiff but I don't think they are stiff enough for that.

December the 4-6th it gets put on the boat to the UK. Whoo hoo


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

worldcarfans.com

is this the Ultimate Metal Silver ?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

nokinidea said:


> It's paddle shift 7 speed sequential from what I was told today.


In that case I suggest buyers put some money away for a clutch replacement after 15,000 miles.


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

Warranty haha


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

*£35,000 top spec! what a bargain!

Oh yea, forgot plus all the UK taxes = £60,000+

Sort of kills it, as always               *


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

nokinidea said:


> It's paddle shift 7 speed sequential from what I was told today.


It's a 6-speed.


----------



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

...correct me if i'm wrong but the paddle shift had something to do with Euro 4. This shift is being jointly developed by Getrag (can't be bad!). One great thing about the engine, because its restricted to Euro 4 @ 480bhp can u imagine what a "small" tweak can do....:smokin:


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

who does your mods for you in HK?


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

I seriously hope there is a Manual option at some point.

Im not a fan of automatic, in any variety, dont feel like im fully connected with the car.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I wish that ...

People would stop calling at the R/G35 ... it's not.

It's not even a Skyline ...

Rant over ...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> I wish that ...
> 
> People would stop calling at the R/G35 ... it's not.
> 
> ...


You'll have to reconsider - it is an R35 after all.


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

whoflungdung said:


> £35,000 top spec! what a bargain!
> 
> Oh yea, forgot plus all the UK taxes = £60,000+
> 
> Sort of kills it, as always               [/SIZE][/B]


£55-60K! And is that not a bargain! I see it as one!I was in the market for a 911 turbo. Comparative performance for a 40K saving! Monster Bargain!!

...Mad


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

madadd said:


> £55-60K! And is that not a bargain! I see it as one!I was in the market for a 911 turbo. Comparative performance for a 40K saving! Monster Bargain!!
> 
> ...Mad


i think what he meant is you can go almost anywhere else in the world and buy it for 20-30k cheaper than here

rip off britain mate


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

kirbz said:


> i think what he meant is you can go almost anywhere else in the world and buy it for 20-30k cheaper than here
> 
> rip off britain mate



$66,750 base price in the states. Or about £33,000. BMW 330i or Nissan GTR????? Hmmm.... Tricky one.:chuckle:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

CJGTR said:


> Warranty haha


The clutch is a consumable hehe.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

kirbz said:


> i think what he meant is you can go almost anywhere else in the world and buy it for 20-30k cheaper than here
> 
> rip off britain mate


Thanks Mike, yes thats exactly what I meant
Why pay our goverment, they do **** all for me


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Bean said:


> It's a 6-speed.



yep I heard that from a very reliable source too.. I'm wondering where and why the 7-speed rumour started ? 

Umar.


----------



## nokinidea (Sep 27, 2007)

The salesman trying to big it up I think, will have words on Monday..


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

aw **** it all. If I sell my R32, I'm halfway there. The Korean won is wicked strong against the yen right now, about 20~25% overvalued. $5K USD~ish to import and tax. Then I'd be $40K USD in the hole, but on a car that hopefully won't break too often


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

GTR35? GTR35?! Where did you get that thought?


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

Size:　　Total length 4,470mm full 1,920mm total height 1,360mm

Wheel base:　　2850mm
　　
Vehicle weight: 　　　1750㎏ 

Engine: 　　　VR38/V6 twin turbo

Total cubic displacement: 　　　　3784cc

Drive layout:　　AWD (trance axle FR wheel
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　Base)
*Transmission:6MT DSG-like*　

The highest output Net : (480PS) /6,800r.p.m.　

Largest torque Net : (58.0kg m) /1,700-5,600r.p.m.　

Hope my translation is accurate


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Zabijak said:


> GTR35? GTR35?! Where did you get that thought?


The full code is actually CBA-R35


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> I wish that ...
> 
> People would stop calling at the R/G35 ... it's not.
> 
> ...


It will be called a Nissan GTR and they are continuing by numbering it the R35 from what i've read


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

It's R35 GT-R.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow...1750 kg what a fatso


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Bean said:


> You'll have to reconsider - it is an R35 after all.





DCD said:


> The full code is actually CBA-R35





MuXBoX said:


> It will be called a Nissan GTR and they are continuing by numbering it the R35 from what i've read





bonzelite said:


> It's R35 GT-R.



So, just for clarification, it's an R35? Right? 

lol


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

That really is heavy i must say.


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

lmfao  yeah it an r35 and i want one now.


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

andreasgtr said:


> Wow...1750 kg what a fatso


I really hope this is not the case.


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

andreasgtr said:


> Wow...1750 kg what a fatso


You guys worry too much. It is not going to be that heavy.
I bet you it is going to be around 1580kg ~ 1650kg


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

If its 1750kg they may as well put an audi badge on the front, thats ridiculous! make sound proofing and air bags an option ffs!


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

cant believe its not available in midnight purple!!!! what are they thinking!!!! :runaway: 

1700+kg sounds too heavy to me despite the engine output.
hopefully the GETRAG DSG box will be slicker and quicker than other god-awful paddle-shift systems ie the BMW SMG II - which can almost throw the car off course with the severity of an up-change.

why fit heavy runflats? handling/turning characteristics are compromised running such tires + RE070s arent normally runflats either.

for 60k tho there wont be anything in its class to touch it. as usual.  

might ask Matt at newera how much to import one on the sly! :thumbsup:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Some contenders:

Audi RS4 : 1620 KG
BMW 335i: 1842 KG
Porsche 911 GT2 (Nov 2007): 1440 KG
Ferrari F430 Scuderia: 1350 KG
BMW M3: 1608 KG (with filled fuel tank)
Mercedes CLK 63 AMG: 1745 KG (with filled fuel tank)

So you see 1700 ++ KG aren't out of this world but it can be made much much lighter. And if you look at the power figures of the cars you could be frightened a bit.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

So it will be called Nissan R35 GT-R?


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

yes mate but its badge name will be like previous models - GT-R. the only place R35 will appear is going to be on the chassis plate.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

ahh ok ok now I get it. but you know people will still call it the R35 I hear that already..."the R35 Skyline is coming out" etc etc.


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

Most people I talk to still don't know what a skyline is which let alone trying to tell them 'its an r34, the newest one they made so far' jeez if i had a porsche 911 I wouldn't have this problem (<= lol did i just swear?)


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

MuXBoX said:


> Most people I talk to still don't know what a skyline is which let alone trying to tell them 'its an r34, the newest one they made so far' jeez if i had a porsche 911 I wouldn't have this problem (<= lol did i just swear?)


lol yeah...Some people really believe the R34 GT-R is the last GT-R... when they found out that the new one wasn't going to have a manual transmission and with 20,21 in wheels they said it sucks...I don't like the car personally but I will give it a chance I want to see what it can do. No matter what people say "it shouldn't be modified" there is ALWAYS room for improvement in ANY car period. The Nissan GT-R is very heavy, so I am sure like the R32~R34 they will come out with carbon fiber body parts to make it lighter. It won't be the fastest car for long if it was just left stock. Even in the US parts are being made right now for the new G37 coupe or skyline V36 in most countries and the car just barely came out. So I know it will be fun to see what tuners can do to this thing.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

King Nismo said:


> ahh ok ok now I get it. but you know people will still call it the R35 I hear that already..."the R35 Skyline is coming out" etc etc.


Very true. I've been hearing since around 2 years ago from people "oh i've seen the new Skyline....do you know there's a new skyline", etc. 

What people fail to realise is that they are talking about the G35 Skyline! To them a Skyline is anything with the Skyline badge on it!


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah. I strongly hate that the G35 skyline isn't a skyline to them. They discredit the car because it isn't a GT-R. I don't understand why people think the car has to have 1000whp with JGTC type handling to be labled a "skyline" If it doesn't have that type of performance it isn't a skyline to them. They over hype skylines so much to realise that it is a car that can handle performance parts easier than others. I feel for the G35 LOL...I know people will believe what I just said so I won't be suprised but if you really want evidence go look at the youtube videos you will see what I mean.


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

ITs a good thing that they are dropping the Skyline badge. After all the GT-R does need its own identity and not be associated with a skyline saloon car anymore and associating it with the g35 skyline is just wrong.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

This just in!

*Zombie thread returns to eat server bandwidth.*


----------

